# Compatibility Question



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello All,
I currently house a pair of N Brevis in a 24 Gallon (3 footer). I was informed by an LFS (reliable) dealing with exotics that he has a pair of eretmodus cyanostictus for sale. What do you guys think about their compatibility with N Brevis ?

I know that there is a dietary difference, do you foresee any issues other than that ?

Really appreciate your inputs

Kiran


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think your tank is to small for Gobies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Agreed... the tank is not big enough for gobies, but there are a few other fish (J. Transcriptus, eg) that would work.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks noddy, triscuit for your inputs. Not often do I (my part of the country) come across gobies or telmatochromis temporalis (he has a bunch of f1s), I guess I have to pass this one. Wish I had couple more tanks 

Kiran


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You could dump the brevis and go Telmatochromis temporalis "(he has a bunch of f1s)". I for sure would. brevis are kind of 10 a penny.
Yep agree 24" is way small for breeding Goby cichlids. That is unless they already are a firm pair with young. But then a real breeding pair would involve dumping the brevis and breeding em alone in a 24" tank.

For sure do not try your luck and pop more than the tank can cope with together.
That is unless you want MTS. Which I am afraid I have big time. :wink:

I for sure differ on adding small Julies to brevis in a 24" but then hey we are all subject to our own experiences. Far safer would be someting like a pair of puncs or sumbu dwarf comps.
Not found brevis to be great community cichlids myself. If you want more from the tank I would move em to a smaller tank and go mini community in the 24" one.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do not get me wrong. brevis are great little guys. Just the male can be a right pain to other stuff and the female easily bullied by other stuff. Best bred alone. Lots of folk do it hence why they are so cheap. Getting em to breed with Julies in a 24g tank 36" long. Well yep it can be done but its far from the easiest way of enjoying em. Best attempted when you have more than you know what to do with after breeding em up alone.

Sorry I ment 24g not 24" earlier. Silly forum will not let me correct it. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## transcriptus53 (Apr 2, 2013)

The tank size is fine as long as the aeration is strong ie a powerhead and lots of rock cover. I have a breeder group in a 20 long with no issues.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

transcriptus53 said:


> The tank size is fine as long as the aeration is strong ie a powerhead and lots of rock cover. I have a breeder group in a 20 long with no issues.


Which species? How long? Tank raised or WC?


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions 24tropheus. 
I have been keeping my brevis for a while now, hard to just dump them. . I guess I will rehome the brevis to my 10G tank (I was keeping it aside for my planted tank with community fishes, may be next time).

I will get temporalis for my 24G, how many can I go for though ? The LFS haven't sexed them yet as they are juvis.

Kiran


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard question. I would try 6 (not random 1 biggest 3 med 2 small). But prob have to remove a male or two when they show or get bullied by the dom male. Try and pre arrange to sell back the rejects.

If its a real local LFS. You could keep pestering em for the most likely pair. But always the chance that you will miss em that way. Though tang cichlids tend to move slowly.

Real cross I popped my trio in with a N.leleupi "pair" and lost two, 1 male and 1 female.
I should know better by now. 

All the best James


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Really sorry for your loss, I thought unlike other shellies temporalis defends well against nonfriendly neolamps like brichardis and leleupis. I guess I was wrong.

I just calledup my LFS guy to see if he is still holding onto temporalis, and good news is he still has a dozen. I will keep a note of your suggestion while handpicking them. The lFS guy said he has some paratilpia polleni for $3.5 a piece :'(. I have no more tanks left out. Sigh.

Kiran


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Today I got a group of 7 telamtochromis temporalis for approx $39, will post the pic later. He also has lot of fries of N calliurus (f1), I might have to find some room for them somehow.

Kiran


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yes, please post pics of the new shellies- would love to keep those myself in the future. I think putting your brevis in the 10 gal was a good choice.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

I noticed that these guys are really really shy and very seldom come out of hiding (some hide in the rocks while the others in the background).

Here are some snaps, Bare with me on the Photo quality.

A shot of the tank from side 









a group of two









looking for a hiding spot









The dark colouration may be a sign of aggression ?









Please feel free to give your suggestions on improvement

Kiran


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful with the conch-shaped shells with shellies...they can dart in and get stuck and die. The whale-eye shape is popular because it has a wide opening that closes very quickly once the fish is inside the shell. They bounce off the back rather than become permanently wedged.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks DJRansome for your comments. I will remove them and will add apple snail shells. But I noticed that they are not using any shells at all and only sticks around the rocks and the crevices in the slate background, is this common ?

Kiran


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies may tend to ignore the shells until they are mature enough to spawn.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, 
I noticed that 2 of the females have taken over the rock piles on both the sides of the tank and the dominant male seems to be hanging out with both the females, is it normal for telmats ?

I had to remove 2 of the remaining ones to a different tank hopefully a male and a female (one of which was thrashed heavily my dominant male and the other one was not even touched).

Kiran


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My experience with Telmatochromis sp. "Temporalis Shell" is yep they can form trios. Yep adult males fight badly and yep the two females kind of need separate areas/breeding shells as they put up with each other rather than get on well.
Normal temporalis is bigger and more of a rockdweller than a true shelly so yep I would guess its normal.
Once they breed and have the young my guess is multi male group may be poss as close relatives and raised together.

All the best James


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello All,
Thought of providing an update with photos

Here is the male Temporalis









Male with one of the females









This is what happens when 2 females find each other









They haven't bred yet although there were few instances where i thought i would be fortunate enough to see some fries. This being a monsoon season in my part of the county, i have installed a heater and have been feeding them earth worms and frozen artemia over the last couple of days + 50% water change. Fingers crossed.

Please do let me know if there is anything else i could try to initiate a spwawning.

Cheers

Kiran


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prawn eggs. Then a cool (but not cold) water change.

Nice photos.

They look ready but what size are they?
Interesting one of your females has a cranial hump. So does one of my (sp. "Temperalis shell"). Thought it might be male but no just a butch female. :lol:


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks James.

The male is close to 3 inches and the females around 2 inches. The male seems to be getting alone with both the females just fine for the last 1 month, but I don't see any mating really going on(slightly frustrating). I am trying live earthworms and frozen artemia, hard to get prawns egg here. The current temp is around 25 degree Celsius, so I have a heater running at 28 degree over the last 1 week and did a 50% water change yesterday, hope it helps.

Kiran


----------

